
This is why Richard Branson is so successful - jasonlbaptiste
http://holykaw.com/this-is-why-richard-branson-is
======
bprater
How many CEOs do you know that would even consider doing something similar?
I'm going with very, very few. The vast are too calculating. ("What if someone
takes a picture of me doing this? How will it affect how other people see me?
Am I showing this person that they are more important than I am?")

I suspect that Branson does so well because he has a tremendously healthy ego.
(Remember the final shot in MTV's Cribs with Branson?)

------
CalmQuiet
It's the most powerful statement all down his corporate line about how the
boss-man really wants customers pleased. And the grins are a pretty good
demonstration of how to measure the outcomes.

It's one thing for the CEO to _tell_ it. It's transcendent to _show_ it.

------
arram
Richard Branson's success is largely built on sheer bravado. One of my
favorite videos: Branson dousing Stephen Colbert with a glass of water on live
TV. <http://www.milkandcookies.com/link/66562/detail/>

------
axod
His autobiography is a fantastic read. Not only the business stuff, but his
balloon flights etc.

~~~
joubert
After I read it, I stopped flying BA and now fly Virgin Atlantic (where
available).

Still want to try Virgin America.

~~~
endtime
I've had pretty good experiences with Virgin America. They don't really do
anything wrong. The only thing is that there isn't much included, because it's
cheap...if you want food it's going to be something like an $8 cheese plate
(that should be $2), and there are only a few free movies which are all crap.
The one time I flew Jet Blue from SFO->JFK, there was a Virgin America flight
leaving from the adjacent gate, also to JFK, and they announced over the
loudspeaker that they were testing in-flight Wifi that flight. I was kicking
myself...of course, next time I made that trip it was on VA and they weren't
testing the Wifi.

------
moe
I'm not sure whether that foot massage thing works out quite as well _before_
you're a billionaire of world fame - but I think I'll give it a shot in my
next investor meeting regardless.

~~~
greyman
What works is the mindset behind it.

------
cmac
It's shame that Virgin Atlantic customer service really isn't that great.
Emirates, Cathay Pacific or Singapore Airlines beats them hands-down.

